# one of my silkies died



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

Went out to feed my silky chickens this morning found one of my girls dead. It wasn't too bad outside last night but this week we did have below zero temps. Also my little black girl was sitting on two eggs and now there's only one their do to hatch on Friday. Don't know what happened very sad that she's gone


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Sorry your silkie died. Put the egg in an incubator if you have one.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

sorry to hear about your silkie.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your little feathered friend. Sometimes there are no answers as to what happened.


----------

